# Buying a car in France



## Vicsarah

Looking at buying a car in France. Can someone purchase the car on behalf of another person. Or, does the name on carte de Gris have to be the same as the purchaser?


----------



## Froggie06

Vicsarah said:


> Looking at buying a car in France. Can someone purchase the car on behalf of another person. Or, does the name on carte de Gris have to be the same as the purchaser?


Yes .I am still in the US until August.My brother inlaw just bought one for me. You need to write a letter in French to authorize the person to buy the car on your behalf. You need a french bank account to tranfer the money ( mine was to a dealer ship).


----------

